# Central Scotland Ride



## magnatom (4 Feb 2009)

Right. I'm getting a new bike. I want to go on a ride on it. Nuff said! 

Seriously, who is up for a ride some time in March of around or slightly under the 50 mile variety. I've tried to organise the latest ride here, but it's probably not the right place and the thread is getting unwieldy! 

So who is up for it, where do you want to ride (not too difficult please!) and when is everyone available. 

Go on, you know you want to!!


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

As far as I know I'm free in March so count me as interested; any plans as to where yet?


----------



## goo_mason (4 Feb 2009)

My childcare specialists (aka the folks) are away in the US in the middle of March, but a date towards the end should suit (just before I hit 41 .

Count me in as an interested party.


----------



## magnatom (4 Feb 2009)

Hmmm. I don't think I have anything planned for the 29th March. How would that date suit?

I really don't know any routes, so any advice or suggestions would be great!

So goo, when's party, you old codger!


----------



## goo_mason (5 Feb 2009)

Sounds good at the moment.

Will be able to spend my birthday tending to my tired and creaky old joints after their punishment the day before


----------



## lazyfatgit (5 Feb 2009)

I'd love to be involved, but I need to be able to reach the start point on public transport (car being collected by lease company tomorrow), and ideally I probably would want to do 30-35 miles. Not sure i'm up to 50 with current fittness level. I'm happy to bail out midway.

once you've got a proposed route & start time, i'll look out the tin hat and tell Mrs LFG.


----------



## HJ (5 Feb 2009)

I would be interested, the start point needs to be accessible by public transport (sold the car in 1994) or in Edinburgh...


----------



## alp1950 (5 Feb 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## magnatom (6 Feb 2009)

Good stuff . Right. So does anyone have any suggestions for a ride, close to public transport (i.e. train station), circular route of course, which is not too difficult and somewhere between 30-50 miles? Not asking for much really!?


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> a ride, close to public transport (i.e. train station), circular route of course, which is not too difficult and somewhere between 30-50 miles? Not asking for much really!?


You forgot to say and good weather.


----------



## magnatom (6 Feb 2009)

HLaB said:


> You forgot to say and good weather.



Now that is asking for too much!


----------



## MrRidley (6 Feb 2009)

As long as it's on a weekend count me in.


----------



## QuickDraw (6 Feb 2009)

Weekend of 28/29th March looks good for me.

I'm not bothered about the route I'd even travel to Edinburgh.


----------



## HJ (6 Feb 2009)

Looking at "Bike Scotland Book One", we could do a figure of eight from Linlithgow using the Cairnpapple and Blackness rides (pages 82-85), which would be about 38 km. It could be extended on either loop as required, people could join for just one part if they wanted a shorter ride and those who want a longer ride could cycle to Linlithgow rather than using the train...


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2009)

Sounds good HJ, I like figure of eight rides. I did most of the roads last year and they were in good condition but relatively free of traffic.

Edit I've just realised the Blackness route goes along the canal and coast path/ tracks and recommends wides tyres but we could modify it slightly to offer an on road route.

Something like this


----------



## HJ (7 Feb 2009)

Looks good to me. 

I have no great attachment to cycling along the canal tow path, but I have never had a problem cycling along it with using 23 mm tyres. In this case I think the road route would be better as the canal tow path is rather narrow for a group ride.

I have only ridden the northern section to Blackness Castle and rather enjoyed it.


----------



## magnatom (7 Feb 2009)

OK, are folk happy with this ride? Is it possibly a little short, or is everyone happy with this particular route? (I can't believe I said that, it does have a wee hill at the start!).

So what suits people best, the Saturday or the Sunday? I usually work Sundays, but I can rearrange relatively easily, so either is ok for me.


----------



## MrRidley (7 Feb 2009)

Just worrying about sort of speeds you will be going, as a newbie on my giant hybrid i am only averaging about 12-13mph at the moment, i'm defo up for the run but dont want to hold anybody up.


----------



## magnatom (7 Feb 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Just worrying about sort of speeds you will be going, as a newbie on my giant hybrid i am only averaging about 12-13mph at the moment, i'm defo up for the run but dont want to hold anybody up.



Do not fear! Up until recently I've been on a very heavy hybrid and I managed PfS and the more recent, very hilly and VERY windy ride. Yes I did hold the others up, but no-one complained and we still had an enjoyable ride (at least I think we did!). I think the emphasis is on chat rather than cycle, and if anyone does fall behind the faster riders will always wait further up the road.

I think if these rides become more established then there might be different levels of ride, but at the moment, it is just about having an enjoyable day out. 


Oh and you get to meet the infamous magnatom.......


----------



## MrRidley (7 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Do not fear! Up until recently I've been on a very heavy hybrid and I managed PfS and the more recent, very hilly and VERY windy ride. Yes I did hold the others up, but no-one complained and we still had an enjoyable ride (at least I think we did!). I think the emphasis is on chat rather than cycle, and if anyone does fall behind the faster riders will always wait further up the road.
> 
> I think if these rides become more established then there might be different levels of ride, but at the moment, it is just about having an enjoyable day out.
> 
> ...



ok then i'll be up for that, and i shall bring my autograph book.
ps sunday would be best for me.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> OK, are folk happy with this ride? Is it possibly a little short, or is everyone happy with this particular route? (I can't believe I said that, it does have a wee hill at the start!).
> 
> So what suits people best, the Saturday or the Sunday? I usually work Sundays, but I can rearrange relatively easily, so either is ok for me.


Any day suits me (Saturday or Sunday). The roads on the southern section (south of Linlithgow) are very cycle friendly so the ride can be extended if need be.


----------



## HJ (7 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> OK, are folk happy with this ride? Is it possibly a little short, or is everyone happy with this particular route? (I can't believe I said that, it does have a wee hill at the start!).



Mag, if you want a longer ride there is nothing stopping you from riding to and from Linlithgow or as HLaB suggests we could extend the southern loop...


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Mag, if you want a longer ride there is nothing stopping you from riding to and from Linlithgow or as HLaB suggests we could extend the southern loop...



Ha, I almost sound like a proper roadie, wanting to extend the ride!  Not sure about the Glasgow to Linlithgow extension though...


----------



## lazyfatgit (8 Feb 2009)

If it's Sun 29th count me in :-) 

unfortunately Mrs LFG works Sat and chief child minders are on holiday.

BJ - don't worry about average speed. at the moment i'm happy to hit 12mph!

it's been a long time since i cycled in a group, but it's definately easier if there's a wheel to follow if you're struggling. I remember getting a push from a strong rider into a gale force head wind about 20 yrs ago.


----------



## ACS (8 Feb 2009)

Almost frightened to ask, being another newbie who is just about able to hang off the back of a child on a BMX, could I express an interest and perhaps bring my Sirrus sport out for the day and give it ago? 30 to 35 miler would be a challenge to aim for. I’ll be the Michelin Man dressed by Aldi sounding like an asthmatic at the back.


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2009)

Of course your welcome!  Until last week I was riding a 15kg hybrid (I've just weighed it!). 

There are no prizes for winning, and if there are two distinct groups of riders one can always go on ahead and meet further down the road. It really is all about the chat. For those that want faster rides we can always arrange them separately in the future. Maybe we should grade rides. This one is mixed ability! 

So the more the merrier!


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2009)

Oh, I should add, it's looking like Sunday the 29th is the preferred date. Is everyone happy with that?


----------



## ACS (8 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Of course your welcome!  Until last week I was riding a 15kg hybrid (I've just weighed it!).
> 
> There are no prizes for winning, and if there are two distinct groups of riders one can always go on ahead and meet further down the road. It really is all about the chat. For those that want faster rides we can always arrange them separately in the future. Maybe we should grade rides. This one is mixed ability!
> 
> So the more the merrier!





magnatom said:


> Oh, I should add, it's looking like Sunday the 29th is the preferred date. Is everyone happy with that?


Many thanks for the welcome don’t know about mixed ability, perhaps no ability and the SWMBO reckons our donkey is a biped because of me. 29th is good just need a start place and time, I will be travelling in from NE Fife


----------



## goo_mason (8 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh, I should add, it's looking like Sunday the 29th is the preferred date. Is everyone happy with that?



Sunday is better for me.

Now - how do I get to the ride via public transport ? Would the Edinburgh-based crew with no vehicular transport of their own want to meet up and travel on the train together ?


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh and you get to meet the infamous magnatom.......


... and stroke his new toy 


....the bike, of course


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2009)

scoosh said:


> ... and stroke his new toy
> 
> 
> ....the bike, of course



Mmmm. Not sure I'd bring it if it is raining though.....


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh, I should add, it's looking like Sunday the 29th is the preferred date. Is everyone happy with that?


Sunday the 29th suits me.


----------



## lazyfatgit (8 Feb 2009)

What about a start time and meeting place?

looking at the train timetable, i think the earliest i can make Linlithgow with minimum changes is 10:02. that's getting first train from Motherwell to Glasgow, cycle to Queen St, then the next Edinburgh train which stops at Linlithgow.


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> What about a start time and meeting place?
> 
> looking at the train timetable, i think the earliest i can make Linlithgow with minimum changes is 10:02. that's getting first train from Motherwell to Glasgow, cycle to Queen St, then the next Edinburgh train which stops at Linlithgow.


The back of 10 suits me, we're not going to have a problem with day light at that time of year (sunset circa 19:45), the train station is probably as good a place as any?


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2009)

10:30am at Linlithgow station would be a reasonable time and place I think. Does that suit everyone?


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> 10:30am at Linlithgow station would be a reasonable time and place I think. Does that suit everyone?


Sounds like a plan


----------



## MrRidley (9 Feb 2009)

That will do for me.


----------



## ACS (9 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> 10:30am at Linlithgow station would be a reasonable time and place I think. Does that suit everyone?



Yes from me


----------



## magnatom (9 Feb 2009)

Excellent. Now all we need is for the weather to be nice.....


----------



## HJ (9 Feb 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Almost frightened to ask, being another newbie who is just about able to hang off the back of a child on a BMX, could I express an interest and perhaps bring my Sirrus sport out for the day and give it ago? 30 to 35 miler would be a challenge to aim for. I’ll be the Michelin Man dressed by Aldi sounding like an asthmatic at the back.



Given that the route is a figure of eight, you could opt to do just one of the loops, but I am sure once you get going you'll be fine...


----------



## HJ (9 Feb 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Sunday is better for me.
> 
> Now - how do I get to the ride via public transport ? Would the Edinburgh-based crew with no vehicular transport of their own want to meet up and travel on the train together ?



And hope there is no one else wanting wanting to take their bike on that train, I wish Scotrail would increase the number of cycle spaces, on their trains. I am planning on taking the train and SWMBO is thinking of coming along too...

Just had a look, the 10 O'clock from Waverly get in at 10:18, the next one is the 10:34 which get in at 10:53 which would mean keep the others waiting. An exchange of phone numbers (by PM) before hand would be a good idea. Day returns cost £6.70 or £11.60 to sit in First Class


----------



## MrRidley (9 Feb 2009)

To all who are coming from glasgow there's a train at 9.30 getting in at 10.02, i was thinking of getting this one but dont know how many spaces they will have available, and having never travelled with bike on train i dont know if you have to book it or not, if we know how many are going from glasgow we could try and arrange something, 
btw it's £9.90 return.


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Feb 2009)

bhoyjim, this is the train I intend to get. I phoned scotrail today to enquire about cycle provision. Unfortunately there are only 4 places available, and they won't, or at least the guy i spoke to, accept bookings.

It is possible to travel to Larbert and change there for Linlithgow, so if it's too busy this may be an option, but it does take longer.

I agree with Hairy Jock, someone should have a contact number to confirm when anyone may be delayed.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Mmmm. Not sure I'd bring it if it is raining though.....


What ?  Rain ?  In central Scotland at the end of March ? 







Snow more like  .... so you'll be OK with the noo bike 



I might make it too - and have room for 2 other bikes on a rack, if required (from Embra)


----------



## MrRidley (9 Feb 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> bhoyjim, this is the train I intend to get. I phoned scotrail today to enquire about cycle provision. Unfortunately there are only 4 places available, and they won't, or at least the guy i spoke to, accept bookings.
> 
> It is possible to travel to Larbert and change there for Linlithgow, so if it's too busy this may be an option, but it does take longer.
> 
> I agree with Hairy Jock, someone should have a contact number to confirm when anyone may be delayed.



OK so travel will be a problem with a few of us all trying to get on the same train, anyone got ideas on how to get round this?


----------



## gavintc (9 Feb 2009)

There is little if any restriction on bikes on the Edinburgh-Queen St train. On a Sunday, it will have 3 carriages, with a total of 2 bike hanging spaces. Each will take at least 3 bikes and I have seen 4 bike on one rack. The train will have 6 doors, you will want to get on at door 2 or 5 (at the rear of the lead carriage or the front of the rear carriage).

I take this train every day and have never been told to get off because the rack is too full.


----------



## HJ (9 Feb 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> bhoyjim, this is the train I intend to get. I phoned scotrail today to enquire about cycle provision. Unfortunately there are only 4 places available, and they won't, or at least the guy i spoke to, accept bookings.





bhoyjim said:


> OK so travel will be a problem with a few of us all trying to get on the same train, anyone got ideas on how to get round this?



The only time I have had a problem with getting at the bike rack on a train was when there was a baby buggy in the way. The parents wouldn't move it until we told them we had a reservation (Ok we did but there was no where else we could put the bike, whereas they could fold up the buggy). I have seen up to five bikes in the space which is meant for two.



gavintc said:


> There is little if any restriction on bikes on the Edinburgh-Queen St train. On a Sunday, it will have 3 carriages, with a total of 2 bike hanging spaces. Each will take at least 3 bikes and I have seen 4 bike on one rack. The train will have 6 doors, you will want to get on at door 2 or 5 (at the rear of the lead carriage or the front of the rear carriage).
> 
> I take this train every day and have never been told to get off because the rack is too full.



Just don't scratch Mag new bike...


----------



## gavintc (9 Feb 2009)

I think mag will arrive with a ton of bubble wrap and cotton wool.


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Feb 2009)

thanks gavintc.

I guess that's the excuse to buy a folder scuppered then.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2009)

gavintc said:


> There is little if any restriction on bikes on the Edinburgh-Queen St train. On a Sunday, it will have 3 carriages, with a total of 2 bike hanging spaces. Each will take at least 3 bikes and I have seen 4 bike on one rack. The train will have 6 doors, you will want to get on at door 2 or 5 (at the rear of the lead carriage or the front of the rear carriage).
> 
> I take this train every day and have never been told to get off because the rack is too full.



That's my experience too I've only once been refused on a train and that was in Perth, I've never had a problem in Fife, Edinburgh or Glasgow and have often seen more bikes than space. I've not been on a busy train in a while however.


----------



## HJ (9 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Excellent. Now all we need is for the weather to be nice.....



Oh bugger that's the weather jinxed, again


----------



## magnatom (10 Feb 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Oh bugger that's the weather jinxed, again




Sorry! 

I'll be coming through on the train as well. Of course I won't be wrapping the bike in bubble wrap! How silly. I've just installed flame throwers instead to discourage anyone thinking of placing their bike on mine....


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2009)

Oh - the bubblewrap is for the _bike_  

If it's not going to be a problem taking so many bikes on the train, I won't need to bring the motor+bikeracks ??

- is there any way the train staff could be contacted and forewarned that there might be 6-8 bikes on this train ?

- would it make any (favourable) difference ?


----------



## HJ (10 Feb 2009)

Ok roll call, so who is not here? Humm, anyone see Tete recently, or is his misses stopping him from coming to play...


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ok roll call, so who is not here? Humm, anyone see Tete recently, or is his misses stopping him from coming to play...


I pm'd him the other day and he replied fast, he said he might see us on the 29th.


----------



## goo_mason (10 Feb 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ok roll call, so who is not here? Humm, anyone see Tete recently, or is his misses stopping him from coming to play...



I still can't get over how much Mrs Tete looked like a miniature Catherine Tait  (And if she ever reads that it'll be ME for the rolling pin next time she sees me !!)


----------



## goo_mason (10 Feb 2009)

BTW - what are the chances of the 29th being free of frost and snow, given the current long-running winter theme in the UK ?


----------



## magnatom (10 Feb 2009)

Regards the phone numbers, I'm happy to take charge of that. I have quite a few on my phone already. So if anyone wants to pass their mobile number on to me, just PM me.

Goo, I'm praying for ice. I know how much you like getting close and personal with it....


----------



## magnatom (10 Feb 2009)

Oh and we need to make sure there is a pub at the end of the ride. I think I'm owed a beer!


----------



## HJ (10 Feb 2009)

goo_mason said:


> BTW - what are the chances of the 29th being free of frost and snow, given the current long-running winter theme in the UK ?



Don't you start, it is bad enough Mag jinxing it...

Just don't use the P word as well...


----------



## HJ (10 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh and we need to make sure there is a pub at the end of the ride. I think I'm owed a beer!



I am sure we can find somewhere, this one might do, but not sure about "the noisy and regular toy train, running the length of the venue"...


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2009)

Going for a trial run to linlithgow from glasgow (28mls) on sat if weather's ok for two reasons, 1 it helps me get some miles done and 2 the missus wants me to paint the kitchen on sat as i told her i am going to the old firm game on sun, now painting or going out on the bike, hard choice isnt it.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Feb 2009)

I should be able to make it. Someone should be there to keep the ranting and panting in check 

Goo, yeah but am I bovvad?


----------



## goo_mason (13 Feb 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I should be able to make it. Someone should be there to keep the ranting and panting in check
> 
> Goo, yeah but am I bovvad?



So whose pants will you be keeping your eye on ?


----------



## magnatom (13 Feb 2009)

goo_mason said:


> So whose pants will you be keeping your eye on ?




Well, as a superhero, I tend to wear my pants on the outside....


----------



## mcb2080 (2 Mar 2009)

If it's ok for me to tag along then count me in.

I have a sports hybrid but I have also treated myself to a carbon frame road bike, what is the surface like as I don't want to ruin it on it's first outing?

Just for future reference, there are some really good quiet cycle routes round about Auldhouse / Strathaven / Eaglesham


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2009)

Good man! 

I don't know it personally, the others should be along to offer advice on the road, however, I would assume it would be fine. 

I've got my mudguards, bottle cage, and computer on the bike now. I'm ready to go (fairly slowly)!


----------



## goo_mason (3 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> Good man!
> 
> I don't know it personally, the others should be along to offer advice on the road, however, I would assume it would be fine.
> 
> I've got my mudguards, bottle cage, and computer on the bike now. I'm ready to go (fairly slowly)!



Mudguards ? On a road bike ? ** shiver *** Why not go the whole hog and put pink streamers on the ends of the bars too, ya big jessie ! 

(Remember - as Bonj says, you only get muddy if you're not going fast enough !)


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2009)

mcb2080 said:


> If it's ok for me to tag along then count me in.
> 
> I have a sports hybrid but I have also treated myself to a carbon frame road bike, what is the surface like as I don't want to ruin it on it's first outing?
> 
> Just for future reference, there are some really good quiet cycle routes round about Auldhouse / Strathaven / Eaglesham



The more the merrier.

I don't know about the northern section but I cycled the southern section a few times including with my carbon bike and never had a problem. I just hope the weather is good enough for it to come out or I'll be sticking with the winter bike.


----------



## mcb2080 (3 Mar 2009)

Cheers guys, I think it will be weather dependant on what bike I bring then.

I was all set to go out on the road bike today and attempt some hills but the weather was really crap today so just done a tour of east kilbride on the hybrid.

I think I will bring my car and stick the bike in the back as it will be too much hassle for me to get to queen st for the train and by the sounds of it the spaces might all ready be taken.

Can I just confirm, Sun 29th, 10:30am at Linlithgow station?

Looking forward to it


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2009)

mcb2080 said:


> Can I just confirm, Sun 29th, 10:30am at Linlithgow station?
> 
> Looking forward to it


That's the date I've got in my diary; hopefully we'll have good weather


----------



## mcb2080 (3 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> That's the date I've got in my diary; hopefully we'll have good weather



Excellent, looking forward to this as I have never done anything like a club run, usually go out myself which can get a bit boring after a while.

Here's hoping for the weather


----------



## MrRidley (4 Mar 2009)

mcb2080 said:


> If it's ok for me to tag along then count me in.
> 
> I have a sports hybrid but I have also treated myself to a carbon frame road bike, what is the surface like as I don't want to ruin it on it's first outing?
> 
> ...


----------



## ACS (4 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim;614790][quote=mcb2080 said:


> If it's ok for me to tag along then count me in.
> 
> I have a sports hybrid but I have also treated myself to a carbon frame road bike, what is the surface like as I don't want to ruin it on it's first outing?
> 
> ...



I will be on my hybrid as well and unless I get so miles in I’ll be hanging off the back attempting to count your cassette cogs. You will be able to spot me without my bike I will be the chunky monkey with a red face dressed like the man from Aldi.


----------



## mcb2080 (4 Mar 2009)

I will be on a hybrid as unlike all you rich people i only own one bike 
so it looks like i will be pedalling like fury trying to keep up with all the carbon bling on show.[/quote]

Too be honest, I think I will be on the hybrid as well.

Lol, at the rich comment, working class, just done loads of overtime and decided not too piss it up against a wall for a change

We can keep pace and talk about the hoops


----------



## mcb2080 (4 Mar 2009)

satans budgie;614804][quote=bhoyjim said:


> I will be on my hybrid as well and unless I get so miles in I’ll be hanging off the back attempting to count your cassette cogs. You will be able to spot me without my bike I will be the chunky monkey with a red face dressed like the man from Aldi.



LOL, I ain't in that great shape myself, the most I have done this year is a 17 miler so I am going to have to up the distance before the end of the month.

My best last year was doing a round trip from east kilbride to balloch, 62 miles. Felt great at the end but there was always that feeling of why I am doing this but got through it


----------



## ACS (4 Mar 2009)

quote=mcb2080;614836]


satans budgie said:


> LOL, I ain't in that great shape myself, the most I have done this year is a 17 miler so I am going to have to up the distance before the end of the month.
> 
> My best last year was doing a round trip from east kilbride to balloch, 62 miles. Felt great at the end but there was always that feeling of why I am doing this but got through it



Right then, that settles it, you and me will set off a week early I think that will be just about right for us to be able to join in the sprint to the pub and stand a chance of being served before the fast boys drink the place dry.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/


----------



## mcb2080 (4 Mar 2009)

satans budgie;614852][quote=mcb2080 said:


> Right then, that settles it, you and me will set off a week early I think that will be just about right for us to be able to join in the sprint to the pub and stand a chance of being served before the fast boys drink the place dry.



I like your thinking

Hope there is a good turn out and we can start meeting more regular, maybe we should get a thread started for the where the next one will be

Just confirm the date once we have recovered from this one


----------



## MrRidley (4 Mar 2009)

mcb2080 said:


> I will be on a hybrid as unlike all you rich people i only own one bike
> so it looks like i will be pedalling like fury trying to keep up with all the carbon bling on show.



Too be honest, I think I will be on the hybrid as well.

Lol, at the rich comment, working class, just done loads of overtime and decided not too piss it up against a wall for a change

We can keep pace and talk about the hoops[/quote]

Hail Hail to that


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Mar 2009)

I only have one bike too. A hefty steel tourer - and the name is appropriate.
you may have a bit of competition for the lantern rouge


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Mar 2009)

no contest for tetedelacourse though


----------



## ACS (5 Mar 2009)

Shall I book Monday off work? I think a decent set of lights may required by the sounds it.


----------



## eldudino (5 Mar 2009)

I might be up for this, I'll be yet another unfit hybrid rider at the back sweating like a swamp-pig though I'm afraid! What's the actual route? I don't have the book from where it was picked, could someone give me a list of the key towns/roads before I make the commitment to piking my ring on the side of the A706?


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> I might be up for this, I'll be yet another unfit hybrid rider at the back sweating like a swamp-pig though I'm afraid! What's the actual route? I don't have the book from where it was picked, could someone give me a list of the key towns/roads before I make the commitment to piking my ring on the side of the A706?


Hope to see you there, for the route check out, post 15 on page 2; I think we are agreed.


----------



## magnatom (5 Mar 2009)

There are a couple of things I should point out. My bike isn't carbon, the furthest that I have ridden this year is about 9 miles in one go, and I have only very recently recovered from my 3 year illness of riding a hybrid (at the moment I relapse any time the road is even remotely damp!).

I'm sure your are looking forward to meeting me looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## ACS (5 Mar 2009)

Mags how about an update on the possible numbers must be into triple figures by now and will there be a prize for the last person to blow up?

Another map of the route with elevation data, If this is wrong could some PM me.


----------



## eldudino (5 Mar 2009)

I'm 90% there but I don't want to hold anyone up if I'm lagging at the back. Give me some confidence that I won't be the only slow-poke!


----------



## goo_mason (5 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'm 90% there but I don't want to hold anyone up if I'm lagging at the back. Give me some confidence that I won't be the only slow-poke!



I only ever cycle 10 miles at a time (10 to work, then 10 home at night), so I'm not used to (a) climbs or ( distances over 10 miles in one sitting. Add into that the fact that the ice & snow have kept me off the bike for weeks at a time since before Christmas so I'm really out of condition - and you're not going to be holding me up for starters !!! You need also factor in that I'm 16 stone so I'm at a weight disadvantage too


----------



## ACS (6 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'm 90% there but I don't want to hold anyone up if I'm lagging at the back. Give me some confidence that I won't be the only slow-poke!



eldudino I can assure you that you will not be left behind sort of defeats the purpose of the gathering. Take a chance come down and rejoice in your level of fitness compared to us brigade of salad dodgers.


----------



## eldudino (6 Mar 2009)

Don't worry chaps, I'm up for it! Intesive training starts once I've finished this bacon roll....


----------



## ACS (6 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> Don't worry chaps, I'm up for it! Intesive training starts once I've finished this bacon roll....



Careful lads, we have a healthy eater in our community


----------



## HJ (6 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> The more the merrier.
> 
> I don't know about the northern section but I cycled the southern section a few times including with my carbon bike and never had a problem. I just hope the weather is good enough for it to come out or I'll be sticking with the winter bike.



From what I can remember the northern section isn't too bad pot hole wise, just West Lothian standard roads...



mcb2080 said:


> Excellent, looking forward to this as I have never done anything like a club run, usually go out myself which can get a bit boring after a while.
> 
> Here's hoping for the weather



Not sure this is going to be up to the standard of a "club run", I don't think there will be enough full on roadies for that, but I am sure Adrian can set a fair pace...


----------



## TechMech (8 Mar 2009)

I'd be up for this guys, so count in another unfit hybrid rider to the party 

I've just signed up on here today and I've got a Boardman 08 Hybrid Comp.

I'll be coming from Perth and the train would get in to Linlithgow at 10:32. Look like a good route and cheers for the map Satans Budgie, as i've not got the book either. Is that route correct?

I did an 11 mile cycle today using route 77 round Perth to Pitcairngreen, half way round it was snowing! So bring on the sunshine for the 29th 

Btw, don't forget to put your clocks forward on Sautrday night!


----------



## ACS (8 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> I'd be up for this guys, so count in another unfit hybrid rider to the party
> 
> I've just signed up on here today and I've got a Boardman 08 Hybrid Comp.
> 
> ...



The map is my best effort based on this made up by Mags. If it is wrong then it is down to my misinterpretation of his map. Look forward to catching up with you later on this month. 
Regards
Senior salad dodger


----------



## arranandy (9 Mar 2009)

I might come along on this ride as well - hopefully the weather will be good enough for the best bike that day What's the exact route - has anybody done a map?


----------



## ACS (9 Mar 2009)

arranandy said:


> I might come along on this ride as well - hopefully the weather will be good enough for the best bike that day What's the exact route - has anybody done a map?



This

and this subject to correction.


----------



## arranandy (9 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> This
> 
> and this subject to correction.



Looks OK, I don't really know that area that well so it might be an interesting wee loop


----------



## magnatom (9 Mar 2009)

arranandy said:


> I might come along on this ride as well - hopefully the weather will be good enough for the best bike that day What's the exact route - has anybody done a map?




Excellente!  We must have a fair number coming on the ride now. I have absolutely no idea how many. When I get a chance I will try and compile a list of known names, unless someone else is keen. I'm starting to get concerned that non-bike riders might not be able to get on the train that day .

SB,

I didn't do the map, I think that was HLaB. I think I was just the one daft enough to ask if anyone else wanted to ride in the middle of the winter (Scottish winters last until the 26th of July the summer lasts until the 27th and then we head straight into winter again!)

I've been off on holiday since last week and was planning on doing some training runs on the new bike. Instead I have had painting, decorating etc, visiting in-laws (Lancashire and still here) and have had family sickness bugs  to contend with. Haven't been on any bike in nearly 2 weeks! 

There have been runs, but no training runs!


----------



## MrRidley (9 Mar 2009)

Agree about the train, i think quite a few of us may struggle for transport to the start point.


----------



## magnatom (9 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Agree about the train, i think quite a few of us may struggle for transport to the start point.



Actually, I'm sure it will be fine. Maybe we should list the trains we will be getting to get an idea of numbers. I plan to get whatever train from Glasgow gets me to Linlithgow for just before 10:30am. If there are too many folk, I am sure I could head for an earlier train.


----------



## ACS (9 Mar 2009)

Took a quick scan of the pages. I apologize if I have missed anyone off. PM me corrections and proposed train times and I will add as they come in.

Magnatom - Glasgow - Train 
HLaB - Granton, Edinburgh - public transport
Goo-Mason - Leith - 9.34 from Waverley 
LazyFatGit - Lanarkshire - Train (9:30 from Queen St) streetiding 'hefty steel tourer'
Hairy Jock - Edinburgh
Alp1950 - Glasgow
Bhoyjim - Glasgow - train (9.30 Queen St) - riding a hybrid 
Satans Budgie - Fife - Car - riding a hybrid
Tetedelacourse -Rosyth
Mcb2080 - East Kilbride - Car - - riding a hybrid
TechMech - Perth - riding a hybrid
Scooch - Edinburgh - TBC
D-Rider - Edinburgh - MTB
JonoB - Bathgate - own steam

eldudino - Stirling - riding a hybrid - Maybe

Arranandy - Lanarkshire
Gavintc - Edinburgh
Quick Draw - Glasgow 

16, 15, 14, 15 = a chicane of cycle chat devotees

Note from bhoyjim: quick scan of train times it's either 8.30 or 9.30 from queen st, so depending on numbers we may have to use both trains. Who plans to be on what?

Meeting at Tesco Store - Leaving 1030am Sun 29 Mar 09. All standards welcome
4 Regent Centre, Blackness Road, Linlithgow, Lothian EH49 7HU

Aerial view (tnx to Tech Mech)


----------



## goo_mason (9 Mar 2009)

I'll get whichever train from Edinburgh that will get me in to the start location in time - presumably that'll be the same train as HLaB and possible Hairy Jock ?


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2009)

If the weather is OK, I'll probably just cycle. The clocks go forward that Sunday too so there'll be plenty of light. I'll probably head to my parent's the day before for tea and kip there; a train from Dunfermline is just to awkward on a Sunday.


----------



## eldudino (10 Mar 2009)

Can we all make sure we're wearing red carnations... just so we know who's in the club......


----------



## magnatom (10 Mar 2009)

Jolly good. People could send me their moby numbers if they wanted. I have a few already, so if anyone wanted to contact us (i.e. late change of plan etc) I could be the message relay.

That and I could hound you with text messages advertising the new range of magnatom couture helmet cameras.


----------



## HJ (10 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> Can we all make sure we're wearing red carnations... just so we know who's in the club......



What is wrong with CC jerseys??


----------



## gavintc (10 Mar 2009)

I will probably be unable to make this one as I get back from a week away the night before. However, a small point, it might be worth stating which side of the tracks you intend to meet at. There are 2 entrances to the station and it would be quite possible for half to be on the north side and the other half hidden from view on the south side.


----------



## HJ (10 Mar 2009)

gavintc said:


> I will probably be unable to make this one as I get back from a week away the night before. However, a small point, it might be worth stating which side of the tracks you intend to meet at. There are 2 entrances to the station and it would be quite possible for half to be on the north side and the other half hidden from view on the south side.



If we are doing the southern loop first (see map),


HLaB said:


> Something like this


 and we use the road rather than the canal tow path, it looks like we start from the north side of the station. This means that those coming from Edinburgh by train will need to cross to the opposite platform, or we could just make out way out on to the road and wait for the others to ride round...


----------



## magnatom (11 Mar 2009)

Sorry to hear you probably won't make it Gavin. I was looking forward to pushinh you hard....aye right!

I don't know Linlithgow at all. Is there a good meeting place close by or are the Edinburgh folk ok with crossing over to the north side?


----------



## TechMech (11 Mar 2009)

There's a Tesco just North of the train station, maybe we could meet there, as i'm going to try and park the car here anyway. I'm not sure if this is off route though?

Here's an aerial view of the station and Tesco:

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=linlithgow&countryCode=GB#map=55.97726,-3.59408|19|32&bd=useful_information&loc=GB:55.97836:-3.59421:14|linlithgow|Linlithgow,%20West%20Lothian,%20Scotland,%20EH49%207


----------



## TechMech (11 Mar 2009)

Update, i've just had a look at the map that was done on BikeHike.com and it look like we've got to go right past Tesco anyway, so it could be a good idea.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Mar 2009)

It's a little bit further to ride, but every little counts.

Sorry to hear that Gavin. As Vera Lynn sang at dinner time on her tour of Japan though, "whale meat again".


----------



## ACS (12 Mar 2009)

Do we need individual maps for the day? Could try and make some up if there is sufficent interest?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Mar 2009)

just follow the sound of Magna's ranting, he'll never be out of earshot (circa 2 miles).


----------



## eldudino (12 Mar 2009)

I'll be taking my own map, for when I get left behind, puffing and wheezing up the first hill...


----------



## arranandy (12 Mar 2009)

Sorry folks, I'm going to have to take a raincheck on this ride I've entered a TLI race up at Creiff on the same day


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Mar 2009)

You're all confused Andy. TLI is the shortcode for Tesco LInlithgow. 10.30 mind, don't be late.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Mar 2009)

So - anyone else getting the train in from Edinburgh, or will I be on my ownsome ?

Of course, I wouldn't turn down a lift if someone was going by car and had a spare place on their bikerack.....


----------



## magnatom (13 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> just follow the sound of Magna's ranting, he'll never be out of earshot (circa 2 miles).




...only when folk run red lights. That reminds me, I really need to edit that footage of you Tete....


----------



## Scoosh (13 Mar 2009)

goo_mason said:


> So - anyone else getting the train in from Edinburgh, or will I be on my ownsome ?
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't turn down a lift if someone was going by car and had a spare place on their bikerack.....


Watch this space, after I have spoken to Herself  .....


.... and I'm only a cough and a wheeze up the cycle path from you, too !


----------



## mcb2080 (13 Mar 2009)

I hope everyone is training hard for the meet!

I am on the smirnoff training plan the now

Don't want to over do it and peak too early


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> ...only when folk run red lights. That reminds me, I really need to edit that footage of you Tete....



Hey, it was safe to do so

Looking forward to catching up again though. I've been on my bike literally once this year Will be a laugh.

On an interesting side note, Linlithgow is notable to me, amongst other reasons, as being the place where my Dad claims he got hit on the head with... a kidney. It was fairly close to the abbatoir and a hungry seagull must have found an open bin and taken its pick but then lost its grip at a crucial moment, which resulted in Faither Tete receiving a blow to the napper.  Whether it's true or not I'm not sure, but a good tale nonetheless.


----------



## magnatom (13 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> On an interesting side note, Linlithgow is notable to me, amongst other reasons, as being the place where my Dad claims he got hit on the head with... a kidney. It was fairly close to the abbatoir and a hungry seagull must have found an open bin and taken its pick but then lost its grip at a crucial moment, which resulted in Faither Tete receiving a blow to the napper.  Whether it's true or not I'm not sure, but a good tale nonetheless.



That _kidney_ be true, surely! He may have been _stoned_ at the time, or he was taking the _pi$$_.

I'll get me coat!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Mar 2009)

He was apparently in a beer garden at the time so a liver would have been more portentous.


----------



## HJ (17 Mar 2009)

So every one clear on where we are starting off from?


----------



## MrRidley (17 Mar 2009)

No where is it? i'll be getting the 9.30 train from queen st hopefully, how many other people from glasgow are going for this one?


----------



## ACS (17 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> So every one clear on where we are starting off from?




Some are saying the railway station others are saying Tesco's. My vote is Tesco's, parking, toilets, cafe, cake mmmmmmm cake, and its close to the railway station.


----------



## magnatom (17 Mar 2009)

I'll make a decision then. 




Tesco's it is! 

I'm flexible which train I get. If quite a few are heading for the 9:30am, I'll go for the 8:30am.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Mar 2009)

Ok is it possible to make a note of people getting what train, i think it would be easier for everyone if we knew how many are getting on trains.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Ok is it possible to make a note of people getting what train, i think it would be easier for everyone if we knew how many are getting on trains.



Unless I hear otherwise from Scoosh, I'll be getting the train from Edinburgh. No idea what time the train is as I've not thought that far ahead yet...


----------



## eldudino (17 Mar 2009)

I'll probably bung the bike in the back of the car and park at Tescay's.


----------



## HJ (17 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll make a decision then.
> 
> Tesco's it is!
> 
> I'm flexible which train I get. If quite a few are heading for the 9:30am, I'll go for the 8:30am.



Ok so at what time do you expect to be leaving Tescos??


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Mar 2009)

I'll be getting the 9:30 from queen street. that's the earliest connection i can make from Motherwell.

If anyone from this area has spare space on a car, i'd be happy to chip in for fuel costs.


----------



## ACS (18 Mar 2009)

I have just updated the list on Page 11.

In addition I have made up 15 colour route maps, based on the OS for the area. If you would like one please ask on the day.

If you have Memory Map software I can forward the map file on to you by email, please PM me with an address.


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ok so at what time do you expect to be leaving Tescos??




I think it was supposed to be 10:30am. If I'm there early I can do wome warm up laps of the car park!


----------



## goo_mason (18 Mar 2009)

Assuming I'm getting the train, I'll be getting the 9.34 from Waverley and getting in at 9.59am at Linlithgow.


----------



## TechMech (21 Mar 2009)

I'll be in my car with the bike in the back (hopefully) and parking in Tesco, as long as there's no blokey with wandering round taking down reg numbers.

Btw, regarding the aerial view on page 11, Tesco's is just below the red circle and the train station just below that, so you need to grab the map with the mouse and push it up a wee bit


----------



## HJ (21 Mar 2009)

After today's ride, I think I will be acting as tail end Charlie on this one...


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> After today's ride, I think I will be acting as tail end Charlie on this one...



I'll probably be with you! The gearing on my new bike is a little harsh. I have a 11-23 with 50/34 chainrings. Hills will be hard! 


(I'll be changing the cassette at some point! )


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll probably be with you! The gearing on my new bike is a little harsh. I have a 11-23 with 50/34 chainrings. Hills will be hard!
> 
> 
> (I'll be changing the cassette at some point! )


You'll be flying on the flats and downhill. I was thinking of changing the cassette on my Sirrus from a 12-26 to a 12 -23 (a 30-39-52). I like the idea of a closer spaced ratio but thinking about it further I use the 25 and 26 quite a bit and don't use the granny I think a 12-23 would see me using the granny all the time and I'd prefer to keep it for absolute emergencies.


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> You'll be flying on the flats and downhill.



Maybe. If I can only build up the courage to use the drops....


----------



## ACS (22 Mar 2009)

Hills....HILLS....no one said anything about HILLS. 

I have been carbo loading (pies, curry etc) for about 6 weeks and was just about to move into the hydration phase (beer), I will have to change training plan. 

May be if I combine both and use a 20 – 76 ratio no-one will notice. Well that’s problem sorted out, now I really should go out and find a bike for the day


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Hills....HILLS....no said anything about HILLS.
> 
> I have been carbo loading (pies, curry etc) for about 6 weeks and was just about to move into the hydration phase (beer), I will have to change training plan.
> 
> May be if I combine both and use a 20 – 76 ratio no-one will notice. Well that’s problem sorted not out, now I really should go out and find a bike for the day



Your talking yourself down just that little bit too much now. I'm getting worried!


----------



## ACS (22 Mar 2009)

Who me .... honest as the day is long..... went out this morning, could not get comfortable, the wind was pushing me backwards and I arrived home just in time to see the weather forcast on Landward 

The hybrid has started to 'sing' to me as I pedal along, not sure what is the problem, the chain is well lubricated, just wondering if it could the rear mech jockey wheels. Anyone any ideas???? 

I really don't mind taking my turn at the back it would be a shame to show off my ability to maintain a steady of 12mph, down hill with a following wind .  That aside we will all be fine, hanging on to Mags as he leads us along at at steady 20mph.


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> That aside we will all be fine, hanging on to Mags as we leads us along at at steady 20mph.



Aye right! 

Actually I managed an average of 15.2mph this morning on the way to work. Ok it was over 4.2 miles (short route on a Sunday) and mostly downhill, but I was quite please with it!


----------



## MrRidley (22 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye right!
> 
> Actually I managed an average of 15.2mph this morning on the way to work. Ok it was over 4.2 miles (short route on a Sunday) and mostly downhill, but I was quite please with it!



15.2 is that you taking it easy


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

Oh hear we go....


----------



## ACS (22 Mar 2009)

I find it frustrating 20 years ago I was a sub 5 hour 100 man now I can just about do 25 in 2. The desire is still there sadly the rest of me cannot catch up. I returned to the sport 7 months ago and to be honest having trouble working out where I fit in. Racing, no never any good at that, TT maybe but need to shift 4 stone of lard first, touring, don't suit a beard, Audax is a possibility I suppose. In Oct I took part in a beginners reliability run over 20 miles, organized by Fife CC and enjoyed every minute of it, pottering along at 11 mph with 6 other people it was highly enjoyable. 

Getting involved in ‘clubs’, cliques and brand snobbery scares me to death. I rather like the idea of an informal club ride out with a bit of banter and cake at the end. Frankly in the finest tradition of gentlemen sports I would hope that the fittest man finishes alongside the least fit and both are smiling and there is sufficient enthusiasm between us all for another run in 3 or 4 months time.


----------



## MrRidley (22 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> I find it frustrating 20 years ago I was a sub 5 hour 100 man now I can just about do 25 in 2. The desire is still there sadly the rest of me cannot catch up. I returned to the sport 7 months ago and to be honest having trouble working out where I fit in. Racing, no never any good at that, TT maybe but need to shift 4 stone of lard first, touring, don't suit a beard, Audax is a possibility I suppose. In Oct I took part in a beginners reliability run over 20 miles, organized by Fife CC and enjoyed every minute of it, pottering along at 11 mph with 6 other people it was highly enjoyable.
> 
> Getting involved in ‘clubs’, cliques and brand snobbery scares me to death. I rather like the idea of an informal club ride out with a bit of banter and cake at the end. Frankly in the finest tradition of gentlemen sports I would hope that the fittest man finishes alongside the least fit and both are smiling and there is sufficient enthusiasm for another in 3 or 4 months time.



+1 for that, i would like to join a club but have the same fears as above, and also i'm to used to riding alone.


----------



## magnatom (22 Mar 2009)

I've done PfS and one other ride on here, so from that experience, I'd say you will fit right in. There is always some banter about being slow etc, but nothing more.

On the last ride HLaB, Quickdraw, and Gavintc, were definitely faster than me. They did go over the horizon a few times, but they always let me catch up. I never felt that I was on my own.

So my take on these rides is that, yes, some may go off at a higher pace for a while, but they wont get too far ahead, and as you say, we all catch up at the end for cake and beer.

I can safely say that of the CC'ers that I have met, every one has been a pleasure to meet. In fact I'd go as far to say that they are all nearly as nice as me. Now that is praise!

I'm starting to pay attention to metcheck now.....


----------



## Scoosh (22 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> The hybrid has started to 'sing' to me as I pedal along, not sure what is the problem, the chain is well lubricated, just wondering if it could the rear mech jockey wheels. Anyone any ideas????


Yes, I have heard about this.

It is a weelkent fact that hybrids start to 'sing' when they get above 23.5 mph.


----------



## ACS (22 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, I have heard about this.
> 
> It is a weelkent fact that hybrids start to 'sing' when they get above 23.5 mph.



Me.....23.5 mph, think you got the decimal point in the wrong place that should read 235 mph and boy does it scream... yeah baby scream


----------



## goo_mason (22 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, I have heard about this.
> 
> It is a weelkent fact that hybrids start to 'sing' when they get above 23.5 mph.



Scoosh - are you still coming along ?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (22 Mar 2009)

Ha ha Goo still looking for a lift I see. Actually Scoosh are you coming cos I could give you back those pedals from PFS (Pedals For Scoosh). They haven't been used since that day - wrong cleats for me!

I've still not been out on my bike this year and I haven't replaced my cycling with any other form of exercise. So I've done the square root of F. all this year in terms of fitness.

Bring it on! Better clean and lube my steed this week at some point. And start placing steaks down my drawers to toughen me up a bit. Or does that have the opposite effect?


----------



## goo_mason (22 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Ha ha Goo still looking for a lift I see. Actually Scoosh are you coming cos I could give you back those pedals from PFS (Pedals For Scoosh). They haven't been used since that day - wrong cleats for me!
> 
> I've still not been out on my bike this year and I haven't replaced my cycling with any other form of exercise. So I've done the square root of F. all this year in terms of fitness.
> 
> Bring it on! Better clean and lube my steed this week at some point. And start placing steaks down my drawers to toughen me up a bit. Or does that have the opposite effect?



Heh heh - saw right through me 

I was actually thinking about booking my rail tickets / cycle space either tomorrow or Tues, but being a tight git I wondered if there was still a lift in the offing (where I'd pay a share of petrol costs, of course).


----------



## goo_mason (22 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Bring it on! Better clean and lube my steed this week at some point. And start placing steaks down my drawers to toughen me up a bit. Or does that have the opposite effect?



Dunno - I've been suffering from a persistent chafing in one spot since the new year, and nothing seems to have helped it. Mind you, a switch to bib shorts last week avoided any rubbing; I think a combination of me having piled on a bit of weight over the festive season and my bib longs starting to burst stitches around the pad were to blame.

What would a veggie try instead of steaks - a couple of Quorn Peppered Steaks ?


----------



## Scoosh (23 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Actually Scoosh are you coming cos I could give you back those pedals from PFS (Pedals For Scoosh). They haven't been used since that day - wrong cleats for me!


Yes, I am planning to come to Liligow for the ride and have PM'd goo to offer a lift. HLaB do you want a lift back (+ bike, of course) ? Space available on bike rack ....... and in the car for the bike . Pedals appreciated too, Tete, thanks.

I had my first ride in about 10 months on Saturday and had a grand pedal out to Dalmeny, where I stopped to enjoy the sunshine and a bar and drink. Then I suddenly realised it was 33 mins to kick off for the rugby, so pushed it on the way back (wind assisted along the front from Cramond - Granton ) and made it in time 



Tetedelacourse said:


> Better clean and lube my steed this week at some point. And start placing steaks down my drawers to toughen me up a bit.


 
My mind is totally boggled !


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, I am planning to come to Liligow for the ride and have PM'd goo to offer a lift. HLaB do you want a lift back (+ bike, of course) ? Space available on bike rack ....... and in the car for the bike . Pedals appreciated too, Tete, thanks.
> 
> I had my first ride in about 10 months on Saturday and had a grand pedal out to Dalmeny, where I stopped to enjoy the sunshine and a bar and drink. Then I suddenly realised it was 33 mins to kick off for the rugby, so pushed it on the way back (wind assisted along the front from Cramond - Granton ) and made it in time
> 
> ...



I could take you up on that offer, thanks 

Edit: The wind assist was good last night, I came back by Muirhouse Parkway and for most of the distance I had a car sitting on my right, in the other lane that just couldn't overtake even when it was breaking the speed limit.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> I could take you up on that offer, thanks
> *My pleasure, you're booked for the return journey - though you'll probably have to wait (eating a LOT of cake) till I finish *
> 
> Edit: The wind assist was good last night, I came back by Muirhouse Parkway and for most of the distance I had a car sitting on my right, in the other lane that just couldn't overtake even when it was breaking the speed limit.



The wind yesterday was howling - just as well you had it behind you !


----------



## Scoosh (24 Mar 2009)

HLaB, I understand you are cycling from Dunfermline on Sunday. Would the offer of a pick-up somewhere around the FRB appeal ? Could easily swing by that way en route to Liligow. In front of the Travelodge by McD's ? 0945 ?

I should warn/caution you that I will have Goo Mason with me too.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> HLaB, I understand you are cycling from Dunfermline on Sunday. Would the offer of a pick-up somewhere around the FRB appeal ? Could easily swing by that way en route to Liligow. In front of the Travelodge by McD's ? 0945 ?
> 
> I should warn/caution you that I will have Goo Mason with me too.


If the weather's crap that'd be ideal, pm me you're number I'll let you know.


----------



## MrRidley (24 Mar 2009)

If the weather's crap like this week is the ride still on ?


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If the weather's crap like this week is the ride still on ?


I can't see it not happening; the weather was worse on the first Stirling ride and it still happened and it was a good turn out.


----------



## magnatom (24 Mar 2009)

There'll be no wimping out on this ride!

Seriously the weather forecast isn't too bad, and there is plenty of time for it to change. 
Of course if the weather does get bad, we'll just have to spend more time in the pub!


----------



## D-Rider (24 Mar 2009)

OK guys - getting a bit last minute I know but any room for one more?

HLab has given me a bit of encouragement on another thread but be warned I'll be the slow one on the MTB so - honestly - feel free to say no!


----------



## ACS (24 Mar 2009)

D-Rider said:


> OK guys - getting a bit last minute I know but any room for one more?
> 
> HLab has given me a bit of encouragement on another thread but be warned *I'll be the slow one* on the MTB so - honestly - feel free to say no!



Do you think so........... I think there may one or two who may have something to say about that. 


[page 11 amended]


----------



## Tetedelacourse (24 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> HLaB, I understand you are cycling from Dunfermline on Sunday. Would the offer of a pick-up somewhere around the FRB appeal ? Could easily swing by that way en route to Liligow. In front of the Travelodge by McD's ? 0945 ?
> 
> I should warn/caution you that I will have Goo Mason with me too.



Ere I'd happily take you up on that offer Scoosh if there's room in the scooshmobile. And I'll get in come rain hail or shine i.e. there's no chance of me cycling all the way to the start line!! If that's acceptable to you I'll see you at 0945 on Sunday at the travelodge. 

Depending on how the ride goes and wind direction, I may cycle home.

D-rider of course you should come, never mind getting permission from anyone on here. You'd be made to feel welcome and don't worry about being left behind, trust me it will not happen.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Ere I'd happily take you up on that offer Scoosh if there's room in the scooshmobile. And I'll get in come rain hail or shine i.e. there's no chance of me cycling all the way to the start line!! If that's acceptable to you I'll see you at 0945 on Sunday at the travelodge.
> 
> Depending on how the ride goes and wind direction, I may cycle home.


Hey, the Scooshmobile is getting popular 

I have a rack on the towknob for 3 bikes - mine, goo and ........ 1 other. [thinks] Hmmm, to whom should I show the favour of a lift from SQ [unthinks]

If one of you (Tete/HLab) can remove a wheel and shorten your bike a bit, I can maybe fit it into the back with 1/3 of the seat folded down - it's a LR Disco, so there is a possibility. I'll need to do some measuring tomorrow ....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Mar 2009)

a-ha ok well since HlaB got in first then I'll make alternative arrangements, unless he definitely isn't going to take you up on the offer. No worries.


----------



## JonoB (25 Mar 2009)

*Room for one more fatbloke?*

If there is room for one more fatbloke then count me in. I may cycle along the canal from Broxburn to meet you at Linlithgow depending on the weather. Hope to see you there.


----------



## magnatom (25 Mar 2009)

Always room for more, so welcome D-Rider and JonoB!


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> a-ha ok well since HlaB got in first then I'll make alternative arrangements, unless he definitely isn't going to take you up on the offer. No worries.



If the weather is anything like today (lunch time) I'll cycle  since I'm undecided you might aswell book the space if scoosh doesn't mind. Fingers crossed for good weather. Met check says 20mph wind and showers; I'd better give myself plenty of time. If somebody bonks (Ooer) half way on the forum ride it'll be me, at least I'll be blown home.


----------



## D-Rider (25 Mar 2009)

Grand - see you on Sunday. I'll probably be on the train although might just decide to drive depending how I feel on the day.

Actually, what's the story with these trains - do you just turn up with bike or do you need to pre-book?


----------



## HJ (25 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Hey, the Scooshmobile is getting popular
> 
> I have a rack on the towknob for 3 bikes - mine, goo and ........ 1 other. [thinks] Hmmm, to whom should I show the favour of a lift from SQ [unthinks]
> 
> If one of you (Tete/HLab) can remove a wheel and shorten your bike a bit, I can maybe fit it into the back with 1/3 of the seat folded down - it's a LR Disco, so there is a possibility. I'll need to do some measuring tomorrow ....



At this rate yous will need a trailer


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2009)

Tete/HLaB:
I'll be @ Travelodge in SQ for 0945. If you want a lift, be there then - or be 20 mins down the road on the way to Liligow ! 

I've measured the available length in the back and there are 130cm, so if you can take wheel(s) off to fit, we can all get in .


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2009)

D-Rider said:


> Grand - see you on Sunday. I'll probably be on the train although might just decide to drive depending how I feel on the day.
> 
> Actually, what's the story with these trains - do you just turn up with bike or do you need to pre-book?


You don't need to book on the Fife line and I never needed to book when I took the Bathgate line; I think its only the Long Distance trains you need to book.


> *What about cycles?*
> Cycles are carried free of charge on ScotRail services, although reservations are required on longer distance ScotRail routes.





> *What about Cycle Reservations?*
> Space to carry cycles is often limited and advance reservations are compulsory on some services. Passengers should check before travelling. Cycle reservations can be made when booking your ticket(s) on 08457 55 00 33.



This page gives more info.


----------



## ACS (26 Mar 2009)

Anyone got an inshore skippers ticket 'cause if this wind keeps up I'm thinking of fixing a spinnaker to my bike and learning how to tack. 32 mph westerly whipping up the top soil off the fields so it was like training in a sand storm. At least it only rained for the middle section. 

Looking good for the weekend.


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2009)

Oooh! The lastest metcheck forecast is looking better. No rain and the winds are dropping. Another day or so and it will be a scorcher no wind and 20C! Trust me!


----------



## goo_mason (26 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oooh! The lastest metcheck forecast is looking better. No rain and the winds are dropping. Another day or so and it will be a scorcher no wind and 20C! Trust me!



What's the "Magnatom's Knee" forecast saying ? Scorcher of a day ? 

Fighting off the threat of a cold right now so that I'm fit for Sunday. Really looking forward to a weekend ride with good company.


----------



## MrRidley (26 Mar 2009)

It has to be as there is currently a blizzard going on outside me at present


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2009)

The Beeb usually get their forecast right about now, according to the forecast I've just seen its going to be pretty bad tomorrow, even worse on Saturday  but for Sunday the winds are going to drop and it won't be that bad


----------



## Tetedelacourse (26 Mar 2009)

OK I will be at the Travelodge for 0945 on Sunday, nice once Scoosh old bean.

Those who are worried about the weather could bring an umbrella; handy for keeping the rain off and an excellent sail for the long clear stretches. Also handy for lodging in fellow cyclists spokes if they get a bit shirty with you for not wearing a helmet 

Seriously though, if we manage 20kph or above then that's less than two hours out in the rain; well worth the quality of chat and road safety advice you will receive 

Gooooooo, now don't be pulling a fast one...


----------



## QuickDraw (26 Mar 2009)

Sorry guys but I'm going to have to be the 1st one to drop out - I hope I don't start a trend.

My excuse is that I've been promising No 1 son I'd take him out on a proper bike ride since he got his new bike at Christmas but for one reason and another we've not managed it yet. The other day he got his Maths test results and they showed a huge improvement so it's time to organise the ride and since I had arranged the time to be on the bike on Sunday it seems the perfect time.

I thought about taking him on the cycle chat ride but I think it's a bit soon for that. He doesn't have much experience of riding on the road and although he's been playing plenty of football he's not being doing much riding so I've no idea if he'll be able to do the distance or if he'll be able to keep up. Plus of course I don't want to put anyone off these rides if they can't keep up with a 12 year old on a mountain bike.

Sorry I won't be there but I'll be on my bike at the same time so I'll be there in spirit at least. Hope you all have a good time and the weather improves for us.


----------



## goo_mason (26 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Gooooooo, now don't be pulling a fast one...



I won't miss this unless I'm dying and unable to rise from my bed. And hopefully I'll be pulled along by a fast one rather than pulling one.... ;-)


----------



## eldudino (27 Mar 2009)

I think I'm going to have to pull out at the last minute (as my father always told me to do ;-) ) of this one too. Got visitors coming up tonight from Cumbria to see our daughter (new baby = visitors pretty much every weekend!). If I can make it, I'll see you all there at Tesco's, if not, I'll definitely make it to the next one!


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2009)

Tsk, tsk, quickdraw and eldudino. Imagine letting kids get in the way (oh wait a minute I have plenty of experience with that!). 

Seriously though, nay problem. Family always comes first. Congrats eldudino on the new arrival! Is this your first? Obviously your fathers advice didn't quite work....


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2009)

Just confirming, its 10.30 in the tesco car park (10 laps ) ?


----------



## D-Rider (27 Mar 2009)

Remember the clocks go forward!


----------



## ACS (27 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> Just confirming, its 10.30 in the tesco car park (10 laps ) ?



If we are racing around the car park I'll bring my GT trolley, with go faster mesh and carbon kids seats.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2009)

Yup, 10:30am. I'll probably go for the later train from Glasgow, due to the lost of an hours sleep.

Goo, I've got a bottle cage now, so your services won't be required on this ride....


----------



## HJ (27 Mar 2009)

Which pub was it we were meeting? Just in case I need to shelter in there while I wait for you all to turn up...


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2009)

HJ, it's the tesco car park. Of course if there happens to be a pub near there...

So are we all set? I'm just about to pop out and give the Racelight a once over, and add a new saddle bag. I've learned from experience that a fully loaded rucksack doesn't help with hill climbing.  

I'll be bringing along a few things that I might want to leave in someones car, if that's ok. I might chance it and not put the waterproof on!

The weather on metcheck is looking pretty good at the moment. Dry, 7C, possibly with some sun! Ok there will be a bit of a wind (14mph) but nothing too serious (and it must be a tail wind at some point!).

Looking forward to meeting some old friends and some new friends!


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2009)

Ive just been invited to watch the game tonight  so I might turn up a wee bit worse for wear tomorrow 

On a positive note the weather for today's club run was great its looking good for tomorrow.

Edit: I better put the alarm clock forward when I'm still sober.


----------



## MrRidley (28 Mar 2009)

Just got in after doing 15mls to loosen the legs up for the run, it was quite hard in the wind as i have not done that many miles this month, still tommorow should be fun.


----------



## D-Rider (28 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Just got in after doing 15mls to loosen the legs up for the run, it was quite hard in the wind as i have not done that many miles this month, still tommorow should be fun.



OMG! I'm deliberately doing no exercise today to save the legs... Worried now. 



HLaB said:


> Ive just been invited to watch the game tonight  so I might turn up a wee bit worse for wear tomorrow



That's good news - now if I can just nobble the rest of you somehow! Oh, wait a minute, I'll be having a drink and watching the football too.... d'oh!


----------



## TechMech (28 Mar 2009)

I'll deffo be there tomorrow guys 

It's good to hear that the weather report is favorable too


----------



## MrRidley (28 Mar 2009)

Quick question, how long is the route we are doing? btw this will be the first of many questions as a relative newbie i have lots to learn so tommorow i will be bringing my big book of questions along with me


----------



## goo_mason (28 Mar 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Quick question, how long is the route we are doing? btw this will be the first of many questions as a relative newbie i have lots to learn so tommorow i will be bringing my big book of questions along with me



(_psssst.... what we do is hang around at the back of the group as they set off, then sneak off to the pub when they're not looking. Then when they get back we pretend that we just got so far ahead of them that we'd been back a while so thought we'd wait in the pub to keep warm_ )


----------



## goo_mason (28 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> HJ, it's the tesco car park. Of course if there happens to be a pub near there...
> 
> So are we all set? I'm just about to pop out and give the Racelight a once over, and add a new saddle bag. I've learned from experience that a fully loaded rucksack doesn't help with hill climbing.
> 
> ...



I'll be bringing my rucksack with a rain jacket and a lighter top in it, just in case it (a) is freezing and there are heavy showers or (B) gets too warm for sweaty me so I need a short-sleeved top on.

The old Boy Scout in me never dies - always best to 'be prepared'.

Oh, and I'll bring a camera as we need to get a group photo or two. (Are you bringing the helmet cam, Dave ? We need to have it because I'm sure we'll all be choreographing multiple incidents to allow ourselves the pleasure of upsetting and antagonising poor, innocent motorists.... )


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2009)

No camera. As you say, it would just incite trouble....


----------



## ACS (28 Mar 2009)

I will have the car so storage for bit and bobs is OK with me. I have made up 15 route maps in colour please ask for one on arrival. I would be happy if everyone could navigate back if the entire world goes to hell in a hand cart. 

I will be in the dark grey Ford Focus ET56*** 

See you tomorrow


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2009)

satans budgie said:


> I will have the car so storage for bit and bobs is OK with me. I have made up 15 route maps in colour please ask for one on arrival. I would be happy if everyone could navigate back if the entire world goes to hell in a hand cart.
> 
> I will be in the dark grey Ford Focus ET56***
> 
> See you tomorrow



Good man! 

We should be fine, as there will be a strick no man left behind policy, but maps are a good idea.


----------



## ACS (28 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> Good man!
> 
> We should be fine, as there will be a strick no man left behind policy, but maps are a good idea.



I whole heartily agree, many years ago I had a boss who drummed into us his favourite manta “Remember the 6 P’s and you cannot go wrong”. 
‘Prior preparation prevents piss poor performance.’ If you have all angles covered then nothing will go wrong. I am just covering the angles. The maps are available as a backup measure nothing more. 

I will bring a track pump as well.

​


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2009)

That's a good mantra!

Just watching the weather forecast. Looks a little breezy, but otherwise fine. That means we are doomed.....!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (28 Mar 2009)

See u all tomorrow


----------



## HJ (28 Mar 2009)

How about PMing a few phone numbers... or is it too late?


----------



## HJ (28 Mar 2009)

Just looked at the weather forecast, now I am getting worried, there are all these strange yellow symbols, what happened to all those nice black clouds, the ones with the snow flakes???


----------



## HJ (28 Mar 2009)

I knew there was something about a pub somewhere, this is on page 4...


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2009)

I hope everyone made it home OK. I'll let somebody else tell the story but it turned out to be a good ride in better than expected weather. We chose not to go to Dechmont and climbing the 900ft Cairpapple twice, instead once on top of Cairnpapple we stayed at that elevation and went by the south of Beecraigs Country Park and enjoyed a fast descent. For those interested this is the route we took.


----------



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

That was a good day out, here is the motley crew at Blackness







Great ride, great company, thanks to all!


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Mar 2009)

Enjoyed the day out. Thanks!


----------



## ACS (29 Mar 2009)

Top class run even us at the back managed to grin a bit....


----------



## MrRidley (29 Mar 2009)

Yes great day out (first of many hopefully) i am off to bed soon as i am knackered


----------



## Tetedelacourse (29 Mar 2009)

bed schmed! I've just done the weekly shop. A tip - never do a weekly shop after a cycle as you get to the till and notice all the comfort food you slipped into the trolley due to tiredness, hunger and plain greed.

Great day though, really enjoyed the cycle and the company. Highlight for me was sitting in the sun at Blackness castle reminiscing about early computers ha ha!

Thanks to all who had a hand in arranging it and hope to see you all again next time.

ps even got a bit of sun on the old fizzer!


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks all for the great day, Blackness castle in the Sun


----------



## D-Rider (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks all - a good day out and nice to meet you all.

I particularly liked the downhill back into Linlithgow! Weeeeeeeee! 

(Lets never speak of the climb up there again tho! )


----------



## goo_mason (29 Mar 2009)

As Wallace would say, it was a grand day out (despite the start involving far too much uphill torture for my liking !).

Nice to meet more CC folks, see a bit of the countryside, reminisce like old codgers about the technology and games of our childhood, and finally make it to the pub for that well-deserved pint and a bite to eat.

Comment of the day came from Tete, talking about how kids today don't know they're born with all of their Nintendos, mobiles and laptops. "When we were kids, we just had a bit of sh*te on the end of a stick to play with and considered ourselves lucky !"

Here's the unofficial team portrait (though I'd love to see the one that the toddler took of us all on her Fisher Price camera !):







There are a another couple of shots here on Flickr.


----------



## magnatom (29 Mar 2009)

I'm only getting to sit down now as I've just finished putting the kids to bed.

That was a very enjoyable ride. Here is my wee take on it:

The day started well, with the sun blazing in through my bedroom window. A quick look at the weather forecast suggested that it should at least stay dry and not TOO windy, YIPPEE. After carb loading at breakfast it was off to the train station arriving a leisurely 15 minutes early. It was at this point that I noticed that I'd left my phone charging at home . I was supposed to be the main contact point. So began my first attempt at a TT. I made it back just in time for the train, but only because I was on my go faster bike. Phew.

On arrival at Linlithgow a motley crew had already started gathering on an assortment of bikes. Some crazy folk even turned up in shorts. Its true what they say about Scottish men's legs turning blue over the winter....

With 11 souls itching to go, we set off with the steady hand of HLaB at the helm (he had the GPS that he couldn't see with his sunglasses on...) and we hit the first hill. Why, oh why, do people build hills at the start of cycle rides? It was a fair hill, but all managed it to the top, despite a few false summits, to be treated to a nice view of the Forth (ok as nice a view as you can get anyway). Then came the downhill......wheeeeeeeeee. It was fun, despite the Land Rover holding us up. At the bottom we stopped, and whilst all grinning we swaps maximum speeds. 39.3mph was mine.

We then worked our way back on some undulating roads through some nice countryside, I was even treated to a young horse running alongside in field atone point. Spring was well and truly in the air (it was sunny!!! ). We only got lost once as well, as HLab refused to remove his sunglasses. Someone buy him a nice colour GPS for Christmas.  Finally we arrived back in the kingdom of Linlithgow for a quick biscuit and juice stop, whilst some minor running repairs were taken care of (brakes are important apparently). 

HLaB then proceeded to force us on further for a second loop down towards the Forth. This time it was downhill and with a tailwind most of the way until we stopped a castle/ship thingy (it had me fooled) for our break in the sun.  Photos were taken, including a photo from an up and coming new photographer with her snazzy little pink and purple camera. Hopefully as she grows older she will find subjects a little more pleasing on the eye for her portfolio!

More biscuits and jelly dinosaurs were eaten and discussions varied, but mostly revolved around the subject of how old we all were, especially goo. (Happy birthday tomorrow old man!). Finally we dragged ourselves away from the sunshine and banter to head back towards Linny, and the promise of food and beer. Of course this section was mostly uphill and into the wind!

We all made it in one piece (except Tete, who was concerned that we would see him running a red light again, so he stayed away from the toon). Light lunch and beers were served at a local pub, and further banter on the subjects of how old we all are and a bit on cycling, ensued. As we left the pub we all promised to do it again sometime (May?), so long as out bikes were still chained up outside. Amazingly they were, although I thought for a moment that my front tyre had been nabbed until I remembered I'd left it in the pub....

Many thanks folks for a great day out. Lets do it again!


----------



## magnatom (29 Mar 2009)

goo_mason said:


>



There's always one two!


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2009)

Lovely pictures, and it sounds like you all had a wonderful day. Unless some people object, could some very kind person tell us who is who in one of the pictures. Thank you ever so.


----------



## goo_mason (29 Mar 2009)

Speicher said:


> Lovely pictures, and it sounds like you all had a wonderful day. Unless some people object, could some very kind person tell us who is who in one of the pictures. Thank you ever so.



I'm the one who's standing at the back in the serious group photo, and who's not there in the one which shows how some people just can't resist playing up for the camera.. 

I'll let the rest describe where they are in the photos. My memory and attention span are going now I'm almost another year past it


----------



## goo_mason (29 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> There's always one two!



Three - you'll notice Tete is slyly doing his best Winston Churchill impersonation !


----------



## goo_mason (29 Mar 2009)

The budding future photographer Magnatom described (who pestered her Mum into asking us if she could take our picture on her Fischer Price camera) can be spotted by the bench in this pic:


----------



## magnatom (29 Mar 2009)

I'm pretty sure no-one would mind.

In Goo's photo it is

Hairy Jock, HLaB, D-Rider, Magnatom, Tech Mech, (hidding) BhoyJim, lazyfatgit, scoosh, Tetedelacourse, Satans Budgie

I think!


----------



## MrRidley (29 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one would mind.
> 
> In Goo's photo it is
> 
> ...


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2009)

Is that from left to right?


----------



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

Yes


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Here's the unofficial team portrait (though I'd love to see the one that the toddler took of us all on her Fisher Price camera !):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





magnatom said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one would mind.
> 
> In Goo's photo it is
> 
> ...



I have put them together to make it easier for me.


----------



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks, I was getting confused as well...


----------



## TechMech (30 Mar 2009)

It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal  despite the vertical inclines! The downhill section was awesome, and almost made it all worth it.

I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind 

I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

Speicher said:


> Lovely pictures, and it sounds like you all had a wonderful day. *Unless some people object*, could some very kind person tell us who is who in one of the pictures. Thank you ever so.


errrrr..... hang on ........






*I OBJECT !  *





ooops ! ..... too late


----------



## ACS (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal  despite the vertical inclines! The downhill section was awesome, and almost made it all worth it.
> 
> I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind
> 
> I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that



Another vote of thanks to HJ even if I was to dead in the saddle to chat as he glided up the hills and to Scoosh for his most welcome words of encouragement.

On reflection and IMO I feel that if cycle clubs had the same sense of camaraderie, understanding and empathy as I was shown by the CC group I felt very much part of on Sunday their membership books would be bursting at the seams. 

To one and all a heartfelt thanks


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal



Hang on a moment! *Gal*? 

Who was she? I saw someone in shorts in the photo, but is she a forumer, or just a photo gate-crasher?


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal  despite the vertical inclines! The downhill section was awesome, and _*almost*_ made it all worth it.
> 
> I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind
> 
> I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that


_*almost*_ ???? It's the only reason we cycle _up_ hills - to come _down_ them - and that was a goood down 

[mischevious mode]I think HJ only stayed with you 'cos he couldn't go any faster [unmischevious mode]I kept looking back to see if you needed a 'buddy' ... but he had beaten me to it 



> I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that


... but you made it this time, so you can do it again, with or without the pounds off


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

Hey, Dayvo !
I got my pedals back  from Tete yesterday.

When do you need them this year ? 



> Hang on a moment! *Gal*?
> 
> Who was she? I saw someone in shorts in the photo, but is she a forumer, or just a photo gate-crasher?


There be deep and dangerous waters there, matey 



That be D-Rider, whom you might get to meet at this year's PfS, depending on knees, birthdays (significant ), etc.......


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Hey, Dayvo !
> I got my pedals back  from Tete yesterday.
> 
> When do you need them this year ?
> ...



And pedals!

Hello scoosh!

Yes, once again, thanks for the loan, although I only had them for 24 hours. Tet must have had them for 24 weeks! 

Yeah, I hope to be over for the PfS; could be quite a few of us! 

And yes, hopefully!


----------



## magnatom (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal  despite the vertical inclines! The downhill section was awesome, and almost made it all worth it.
> 
> I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind
> 
> I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that



Ah, but the best way to shed the pounds is to go on CC rides!

I've been where you were. The last ride I was on was a killer (on my go slower, very heavy hybrid). It's all about keeping the legs turning at whatever rate you an manage. You did well and I can see you racing at the front in the future! 

I did try and hanging at the back a bit, but I must admit the new bike was itching to be stretched .....


----------



## MrRidley (30 Mar 2009)

Here is a charity event coming up sunday 24th may if anyone's interested, i'm going to do this one if it does'nt clash with our next outing.

www.bikeathonbritain.co.uk


----------



## D-Rider (30 Mar 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Hang on a moment! *Gal*?
> 
> Who was she? I saw someone in shorts in the photo, but is she a forumer, or just a photo gate-crasher?



OK, I know the photos don't show me in my best light but.... I is a burd!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

D-Rider said:


> OK, I know the photos don't show me in my best light but.... I is a burd!


It's official


----------



## HJ (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech said:


> It was good to meet you all. I had a great day out as well guys and gal  despite the vertical inclines! The downhill section was awesome, and almost made it all worth it.
> 
> I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind
> 
> I think i'd better shed some pounds stones before even thinking about attempting another ride like that





satans budgie said:


> Another vote of thanks to HJ even if I was to dead in the saddle to chat as he glided up the hills and to Scoosh for his most welcome words of encouragement.
> 
> On reflection and IMO I feel that if cycle clubs had the same sense of camaraderie, understanding and empathy as I was shown by the CC group I felt very much part of on Sunday their membership books would be bursting at the seams.
> 
> To one and all a heartfelt thanks



 Got to keep up the reputation of CycleChat as being a friendly place, our rides are about camaraderie not training runs...


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Got to keep up the reputation of CycleChat as being a friendly place, our rides are about camaraderie not training runs...




I'm faster than yoooouooo, I'm faster than yoooouoooo! 

Oh yes, ahem, camaraderie..... as you were...


----------



## Scoosh (31 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'm faster than yoooouooo, I'm faster than yoooouoooo!


 Not so fast, young man  .........
(skillful play on word there)

Given:


> I have to say a big thank you to Hairy Jock for staying back with me and encouraging me up the hills. I'm sure i spoiled your cycle mate, but cheers for not leaving me behind


HJ was clearly not trying to go faster than you/clearly trying not to go faster than you. [smug]

Maybe there's a race coming ......
HJ and Mags .......


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Not so fast, young man  .........
> (skillful play on word there)
> 
> Given:
> ...



Ok then I might not actually be faster, but at least I was the best looking....


----------



## Scoosh (31 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> Ok then I might not actually be faster, but at least I was the best looking....


Ah, beauty .... beholder ..... eye ..... myopia .....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (31 Mar 2009)

Techmech I too have been in that boat - we probably all have if we're honest - but I hope that you wont give the next meet a second thought about not turning up, you contributed equally to the success of the day as everyone else did.

To be fair, the first 10km of that ride were outrageously difficult to a newcomer/ anyone who hasn't spent a lot of time in the saddle in the recent past. No slant on HlaB's route given that no-one else came up with a better suggestion, myself included, but something we should bear in mind for next time.

Thanks also to Satans Budgie for the maps - it gave us all something to look at while the beautiful one fannied about looking for his mobile for 10 minutes


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Techmech I too have been in that boat - we probably all have if we're honest - but I hope that you wont give the next meet a second thought about not turning up, you contributed equally to the success of the day as everyone else did.
> 
> To be fair, the first 10km of that ride were outrageously difficult to a newcomer/ anyone who hasn't spent a lot of time in the saddle in the recent past. No slant on HlaB's route given that no-one else came up with a better suggestion, myself included, but something we should bear in mind for next time.
> 
> Thanks also to Satans Budgie for the maps - it gave us all something to look at while the beautiful one fannied about looking for his mobile for 10 minutes


I'll let you into a secret I never came up with the route, another poster did that; I can't take the credit for it, I only mapped it


----------



## ACS (1 Apr 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Thanks also to Satans Budgie for the maps - it gave us all something to look at while the beautiful one fannied about looking for his mobile for 10 minutes



Happy to be the 'map-man' and route cards if required, after all year 11 geography do need to fine tune their route planning, navigation and terrain interpretation skills!


----------



## TechMech (1 Apr 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Techmech I too have been in that boat - we probably all have if we're honest - but I hope that you wont give the next meet a second thought about not turning up, you contributed equally to the success of the day as everyone else did.
> 
> To be fair, the first 10km of that ride were outrageously difficult to a newcomer/ anyone who hasn't spent a lot of time in the saddle in the recent past. No slant on HlaB's route given that no-one else came up with a better suggestion, myself included, but something we should bear in mind for next time.



Cheers mate  I can see by the posts on here that no one was really put out by having to wait on me (and of course my guide and mentor HJ) making up the next section of the hill. I was a wee bit embrassed about my fitness level though (or lack of it), i really misjudged that tbh. Anyway, there's time between now and the next ride to get some decent training in


----------



## goo_mason (1 Apr 2009)

TechMech said:


> Cheers mate  I can see by the posts on here that no one was really put out by having to wait on me (and of course my guide and mentor HJ) making up the next section of the hill. I was a wee bit embrassed about my fitness level though (or lack of it), i really misjudged that tbh. Anyway, there's time between now and the next ride to get some decent training in



How long have you been on the bike, TechMech ? Your level will come up - it just takes a wee while. I think I need to join you with the weight loss - I was 16st 01 tonight, which is a shocker as I was just about to drop below 15 before Christmas. I need to stop snacking after dinner !!!

Oh for the days when I was 12 stone max


----------



## ACS (2 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> How long have you been on the bike, TechMech ? Your level will come up - it just takes a wee while. I think I need to join you with the weight loss - I was 16st 01 tonight, which is a shocker as I was just about to drop below 15 before Christmas. I need to stop snacking after dinner !!!
> 
> Oh for the days when I was 12 stone max



Could this be the start of the Central Scotland Cycle Chat Weight Watchers club? 

15 stone looking for 12 asap.


----------



## HJ (2 Apr 2009)

Yous just need to get out and ride more....


----------



## ACS (2 Apr 2009)

Correct..........now who lost 1954 FA Cup Final


----------



## TechMech (2 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> How long have you been on the bike, TechMech ? Your level will come up - it just takes a wee while. I think I need to join you with the weight loss - I was 16st 01 tonight, which is a shocker as I was just about to drop below 15 before Christmas. I need to stop snacking after dinner !!!
> 
> Oh for the days when I was 12 stone max



Well i'm 6ft 4in and at the start of December i was 18st 7lbs. Since we started back at work in January i've been doing a 2.5 mile walk every lunch time i can. Then when i got the bike, i was out three weekends in a row on an 11mile round trip in Perth, before the BIG ride last Sunday. As of Wednesday morning in now sitting at 17st 9lbs, which is only a couple of pound from my first target.

Now that it's light again in the evening i'm going to get out even more, maybe 2 or 3 times a week, which is what i used to do 6/7 years ago when i was only 16st something. I'll get there, it'll just take time. It's much easier putting it on eh


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Correct..........now who lost 1954 FA Cup Final


The team that didnae win ?


----------



## goo_mason (2 Apr 2009)

TechMech said:


> Well i'm 6ft 4in and at the start of December i was 18st 7lbs. Since we started back at work in January i've been doing a 2.5 mile walk every lunch time i can. Then when i got the bike, i was out three weekends in a row on an 11mile round trip in Perth, before the BIG ride last Sunday. As of Wednesday morning in now sitting at 17st 9lbs, which is only a couple of pound from my first target.
> 
> Now that it's light again in the evening i'm going to get out even more, maybe 2 or 3 times a week, which is what i used to do 6/7 years ago when i was only 16st something. I'll get there, it'll just take time. It's much easier putting it on eh



It is. Time was I could eat anything and I was still like an anorexic twig.

Oh for those days to come back again !


----------

